# Who drives uber x with a Mercedes?



## jodie

A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


----------



## J1945

Good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

.......perhaps an Uber Black or Uber Luxe driver covering an UberX request? Depending on the driver that you ask here, Uber either allows Uber Black drivers to opt in to UberX requests or requires them to accept them. There is no Uber Luxe, here, but, perhaps in the Original Poster's market there is?


----------



## Bill Collector

I've seen Audi to Range Rover in our market on Uber X. Must be folks suffering from affluenza driving Uber as therapy.


----------



## Transportador

I drive a Mercedes on Select and have to take X and Pool too! That was until yesterday when I got Uber to make me two profiles, one for Select only and the other for everything. Pax on Pool and X feel lucky when they get me, while I feel cheated!


----------



## Marlan P.

How did you get uber to do a select profile for you? Through your uber office or email? I have that profile as well.


----------



## grayspinner

One of the drivers in my area does x with a Mercedes - it's old though. It's a sweet ride for sure


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Someone that can't afford a Mercedes most likely. They finance the car because they can't afford to pay cash for it and hope to pay it off with uber money. Problem is they're destroying and devaluing the car that they can't afford in the process.


----------



## Transportador

Marlan P. said:


> How did you get uber to do a select profile for you? Through your uber office or email? I have that profile as well.


I email Uber and they said no. After reading on the forum about so many others who got it done, I went to a local Uber desk at Jiffy Lube (they're there for car inspection and signing on new drivers). The Uber guy there did it without any problem!


----------



## Transportador

EcoboostMKS said:


> Someone that can't afford a Mercedes most likely. They finance the car because they can't afford to pay cash for it and hope to pay it off with uber money. Problem is they're destroying and devaluing the car that they can't afford in the process.


For me it's about making extra money with the car I already have. So Mercedes it is. It would be stupid for me to go out and buy even a cheap POS to drive Uber X since I would not turn any profit until I make at least what I paid for that car, even if it's $5K for example. Others might do it to afford their new car payments, sure.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Transportador said:


> For me it's about making extra money with the car I already have. So Mercedes it is. It would be stupid for me to go out and buy even a cheap POS to drive Uber X since I would not turn any profit until I make at least what I paid for that car, even if it's $5K for example. Others might do it to afford their new car payments, sure.


You can buy a camry or an accord with high mileage for like $2k or $3k and destroy that instead of running your mercedes into the ground. If you're doing a lot of driving and your Mercedes is fairly new, you're going depreciate that Mercedes a lot more than the cost of some beater car. I have a limo company and would never even consider using a Mercedes for that. And I charge a lot more than uberx and whatever select prices are.

Sorry to say, but doing taxi work with a Benz is not smart business. Cab companies don't use bmw's, audi's and mercedes' for a reason. They cost too much, they can't take beatings like a town car, prius, or camry, they very expensive to fix, and the depreciate extremely fast. No one wants to buy a beat up Mercedes with 100k plus miles on it for much money. People have no problem doing that with typical taxi type cars.

But it's your money. Do with it as you please.


----------



## Newwber

I'm not telling folks what I drive.......


----------



## jodie

Awwww! Now you have me curious newwber! Lol.


----------



## Fireguy50

Depreciation is a bit¢h on high end cars
Cheap £6000 BMW 850ci vs Mercedes CL600


----------



## Newwber

I'll get torn apart!!!

I have made reference to it in a post or two..... and always get shamed 

It's my car..... It's what I like to drive..... I bought it very cheaply...... with decent miles...... it gets good gas mileage....... and if/when I dump this racket..... I'll still be driving the car I like


----------



## Newwber

Loved the translation box in that video...... just how horribly wrong it was on 50% of the words was the most interesting part!


----------



## jodie

What is it? Who cares if you get shamed. Your car. Your money.


----------



## Novus Caesar

I have seen 4 door pickup trucks. They have to be negative just in gas . . .


----------



## jodie

Novus Caesar said:


> I have seen 4 door pickup trucks. They have to be negative just in gas . . .


I know, right? I feel like I live at the gas station in my little hyundai.


----------



## MikesUber

EcoboostMKS said:


> They finance the car


 Don't we all? I don't know anyone that can throw down 35-60k cash for a new Benz (at least in the Uber community)



Newwber said:


> I'm not telling folks what I drive.......





Newwber said:


> I'll get torn apart!!!
> 
> I have made reference to it in a post or two..... and always get shamed
> 
> It's my car..... It's what I like to drive..... I bought it very cheaply...... with decent miles...... it gets good gas mileage....... and if/when I dump this racket..... I'll still be driving the car I like


Don't tell me it's a Fiat lol


----------



## EcoboostMKS

MikesUber said:


> Don't we all? I don't know anyone that can throw down 35-60k cash for a new Benz (at least in the Uber community)


If that's the case then you've got no business buying a $60k car to begin with. This is why so many young people are in such debt these days. Bad financial decisions.


----------



## MikesUber

EcoboostMKS said:


> If that's the case then you've got no business buying a $60k car to begin with. This is why so many young people are in such debt these days. Bad financial decisions.


Wait wait so I can't put down 3-5k on my new 30k car, 5k trade in, 0 owed on trade, finance for the normal 60 months with my excellent 800+ credit score for a manageable $300/month car payment? Where is the logic in that? (Adjust upwards for higher priced vehicles)

Edit: Not talking about a car used on Uber platform


----------



## Fireguy50

Newwber said:


> Loved the translation box in that video...... just how horribly wrong it was on 50% of the words was the most interesting part!


Top Gear is even funnier with incorrect closed captioning!


----------



## EcoboostMKS

MikesUber said:


> Wait wait so I can't put down 3-5k on my new 30k car, 5k trade in, 0 owed on trade, finance for the normal 60 months with my excellent 800+ credit score for a manageable $300/month car payment? Where is the logic in that? (Adjust upwards for higher priced vehicles)
> 
> Edit: Not talking about a car used on Uber platform


Not saying that - plenty of people finance cars. What new mercedes did you get for $30k though?

My point is if you need uber to pay for it, you shouldn't be buying a new expensive car to begin with. You can if you want, but it's not a smart financial decision. I listed the reasons above - no point in repeating. If uber is your main or a big source of your income, you (general you) have no business financing a $50k car.

If you have a good paying job and your finances are in order, go for it. Always better to pay cash though.


----------



## Newwber

MikesUber,

Not a Fiat  by the way (I think I mentioned this in another thread)..... I'm from Pittsburgh!! Born and raised about 50 minutes north on I79!!


----------



## sellkatsell44

I love fiats. Horrible cars but so darn cute



EcoboostMKS said:


> Someone that can't afford a Mercedes most likely. They finance the car because they can't afford to pay cash for it and hope to pay it off with uber money. Problem is they're destroying and devaluing the car that they can't afford in the process.


Orrrrrr

Creepy old guy trolling for teenage/young girls


----------



## MikesUber

EcoboostMKS said:


> If uber is your main or a big source of your income, you (general you) have no business financing a $50k car.
> 
> If you have a good paying job and your finances are in order, go for it. Always better to pay cash though.


 Alright I see what you're saying. Yeah _full time _consensus here seems to be a used hybrid.

Didn't buy a new Benz at 30k, just using that figure as an example as that's my budget for a new non-Uber car.


----------



## MikesUber

Newwber said:


> MikesUber,
> 
> Not a Fiat  by the way (I think I mentioned this in another thread)..... I'm from Pittsburgh!! Born and raised about 50 minutes north on I79!!


Very cool, market is holding steady here with good demand/decent rates. Hope you're finding success out in Raleigh.


----------



## lyft_audi

There's a black mercedes here in Pittsburgh on UberX... He pulled up behind me at heinz hall on sunday.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Saw someone driving x with Porsche Cayenne SUV.


----------



## jodie

In new orleans there is a huge yellow hummer driving around with a U Sticker.


----------



## rtaatl

sellkatsell44 said:


> Orrrrrr
> 
> Creepy old guy trolling for teenage/young girls


Exactly, I've see this at hotels quite often. Some middle aged tool goes out and buys an older C class looking to bag some young or middle aged chick.


----------



## jodie

rtaatl said:


> Exactly, I've see this at hotels quite often. Some middle aged tool goes out and buys an older C class looking to bag some young or middle aged chick.


Thats gross. Sounds like my ex husband


----------



## rtaatl

jodie said:


> Thats gross. Sounds like my ex husband


Uber seems like this big social experiment at times...lol! Lonely people driving others around as a hobby....go figure.


----------



## Newwber

I drive during the day so the whole world can see my gray hair.... liver spots and crows feet.


----------



## ubersan

I drive a BMW I bought outright new, but my reason for driving Uberx is probably vastly different than most people, since I'm not doing it for the money, that's for sure. I know I'm getting rid of the vehicle anyway by donating it to charity for taxes.


----------



## dirtylee

ubersan said:


> I drive a BMW I bought outright new, but my reason for driving Uberx is probably vastly different than most people, since I'm not doing it for the money, that's for sure. I know I'm getting rid of the vehicle anyway by donating it to charity for taxes.


Creeps like you are why TX is pushing fingerprints.


----------



## ubersan

dirtylee said:


> Creeps like you are why TX is pushing fingerprints.


you make absolutely no sense. how is my reason for doing uberx to depreciate my vehicle for taxes equivalent to TX pushing for fingerprints?


----------



## JosephZiai

When you have a SELECT vehicle you can opt into accepting X calls too. So lets say its base fare on Select but on X its surging at 3x. What do you do? 

Next, the best SELECT car is either LEXUS or Infinity. Solely because of maintenance costs - and price for vehicle. But you need to make sure that the year is the SELECT requirement for your region.


----------



## MikesUber

lyft_audi said:


> There's a black mercedes here in Pittsburgh on UberX... He pulled up behind me at heinz hall on sunday.


Complete idiots as far as business sense but I guess when you're bored in Fox Chapel you take the cheap 2016 Benz out on UberX so you keep the Mas clean.


----------



## jodie

^^^^They have cheap 2016 Benz?^^^^^


----------



## kes1981

To qualify for Select, you need 30 UberX rides so that could be the reason


----------



## MikesUber

jodie said:


> ^^^^They have cheap 2016 Benz?^^^^^


No, it's a joke (use reply or quote feature when referencing another post)


----------



## Fireguy50

¿Das Deutschland is better automobile, no?


----------



## Dutch-Ub

I've had a X ride, with 20 euro coupon in an E klasse Mercedes. We don't have stuff like a yellow cab or those funny black cabs in Londen in my country. Taxidrivers usually use a benz or BMW here. But they can drive whatever they like, only need 4 doors and 5 seatbelts. So i guess it was rented out by a taxi company for the driver and he was doing Uber with it. Totally not impressed, a decent Asian or French car _can _have an even more premium look and feel for the rider.


----------



## tohunt4me

Transportador said:


> I drive a Mercedes on Select and have to take X and Pool too! That was until yesterday when I got Uber to make me two profiles, one for Select only and the other for everything. Pax on Pool and X feel lucky when they get me, while I feel cheated!


An x rider today who gets a Mercedes ,may becom a select rider tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me

jodie said:


> I know, right? I feel like I live at the gas station in my little hyundai.


What kind of car and what kind of mileage you getting ?


----------



## tohunt4me

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


She probably " downgraded" your ratings also.
A Mercedes on X is a menace to all.


----------



## Fireguy50

Dutch-Ub said:


> I've had a X ride, with 20 euro coupon in an E klasse Mercedes. We don't have stuff like a yellow cab or those funny black cabs in Londen in my country. Taxidrivers usually use a benz or BMW here. But they can drive whatever they like, only need 4 doors and 5 seatbelts. So i guess it was rented out by a taxi company for the driver and he was doing Uber with it. Totally not impressed, a decent Asian or French car _can _have an even more premium look and feel for the rider.


Apologies, some times us Americans are self absorbed and forgot there is more to the world and Uber is global.
Mercedes doesn't equate to wealthy people in Europe. 80% of Albanians drive Mercedes


----------



## golfgti

I had one stupid girl in my car recently complain that I didn't offer her a bottle of water and that other drivers do (my average rating is 4.92 -4.96 without offering water and mints)
So I commented back "Most uber drivers (in Sydney) drive Toyota camrys. You my dear, are in a fully optioned Golf GTI, with the sunroof open and great music. Stop complaining"
Then I gave her 1 star for being a stuck up little princess.


----------



## Fireguy50

I have water, $3.00 for 24pack and my wife drinks most of them


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fireguy50 said:


> Apologies, some times us Americans are self absorbed and forgot there is more to the world and Uber is global.
> Mercedes doesn't equate to wealthy people in Europe. 80% of Albanians drive Mercedes


^^^
Yeah, and they all came from the U.S. with one broken window and ignition switch yanked out with a dent puller. 
100% of Albanians that drive Mercedes start them with a screwdriver.


----------



## Cotties

If I had to guess. Lots of Germans.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, and they all came from the U.S. with one broken window and ignition switch yanked out with a dent puller.
> 100% of Albanians that drive Mercedes start them with a screwdriver.


You get a steering column with key out of junkyard ! Good as new !


----------



## tohunt4me

Fireguy50 said:


> I have water, $3.00 for 24pack and my wife drinks most of them


Women need fluids . . . 
Go get your wife more water !


----------



## jodie

tohunt4me said:


> What kind of car and what kind of mileage you getting ?


2016 hyundai elantra with eco on when I was driving for uber everyday I filled it up every other day. I stopped driving because this forum made me paranoid. Now im currently weighing the pros and cons before I drive again.


----------



## Cotties

sorry I'm a nooby leopard. Why did these men here make you paranoid? Are they all creepy?

btw , I once got a 5 star rating for looking like George Cloony so you know I can be trusted.


----------



## jodie

Cotties said:


> sorry I'm a nooby leopard. Why did these men here make you paranoid? Are they all creepy?
> 
> btw , I once got a 5 star rating for looking like George Cloony so you know I can be trusted.


LOL not paranoid from creepy guys! Ha! Just keep reading how horrible uber is. How the pay is horrible. How it ruins your car. They say you are a fool if you drive uber , etc etc. pax can rate you horribly because they are having a bad day Making my head spin.


----------



## Cotties

We all wish we were 16 year old beautiful models in Paris but truth is we drive Uber. We still complain our boss is a tight ass and our only work colleague is our own brain and we all know that sucks or we wouldn't be Uber drivers. I am starting at 4am and will work to 10 and get 200 bucks with my only skill being able to turn left or right when asked. I will see no drunks, take a few people home, some to the airport and then some shopping.

Just take want you want from Uber and don't let it use you. Go kick ass for a few weeks and stop hangin out with creepy men like me at 4am.

fact is work sucks no matter what you do

ps. I only half read the thread. Are you the German girl with the merc? if so you are any mans dream and would make me look classy if you fancy a cat from australia


----------



## Jon6206

EcoboostMKS said:


> Someone that can't afford a Mercedes most likely. They finance the car because they can't afford to pay cash for it and hope to pay it off with uber money. Problem is they're destroying and devaluing the car that they can't afford in the process.


"Who cares, it's a lease."


----------



## python134r

On a rare occasion I will use my 2013 E-350, otherwise It will be my 2013 corolla [x-car] and my 2015 cruze [x-car].
I saw a guy in palm beach county use a new Tesla and another with a S550 too. Both doing x-pings.


----------



## jodie

Texas="python134r, post: 1040386, member: 22056"]On a rare occasion I will use my 2013 E-350, otherwise It will be my 2013 corolla [x-car] and my 2015 cruze [x-car].
I saw a guy in palm beach county use a new Tesla and another with a S550 too. Both doing x-pings.[/QUOTE]

You have many cars!


----------



## Uber-Doober

tohunt4me said:


> You get a steering column with key out of junkyard ! Good as new !


^^^
LOL!
When all of the Mercedes in Albanian junk yards have pulled ignition switches?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Cotties said:


> If I had to guess. Lots of Germans.


^^^
Lots of Skodas, VW's and Priuses too. 
But these drivers in the video just don't "look" German. Haha.


----------



## villetta

jodie said:


> I know, right? I feel like I live at the gas station in my little hyundai.


Big oil is probably hiding in one of the billion dollar venture investors in Uber. GM and Toyota are in, for sure. And, the Koch brothers are promoting GetMe. More cars driving and buying petroleum are making Billionaires more Billions. No wonder they like Uber.


----------



## Fireguy50

$60 Billion!
I'm certain Uber has many Lobbyist and makes campaign contributions!


----------



## jodie

Thinking of trading in my Hyundai for a benz or Tesla or lexus. Currently bored and need a little excitement. Might do the uber experiment and see if part time ubering will cover my new expenses. At least I will look good driving!


----------



## Cotties

Most popular thread is I'm bankrupt.

welcome aboard to your Uber future.


jodie said:


> Thinking of trading in my Hyundai for a benz or Tesla or lexus. Currently bored and need a little excitement. Might do the uber experiment and see if part time ubering will cover my new expenses. At least I will look good driving!


----------



## jodie

C said:


> Most popular thread is I'm bankrupt.
> 
> welcome aboard to your Uber future.


I wont go bankrupt. I have other income!


----------



## Cotties

any chance one of these men you know sell these cars to the good Islamic people of Albania?

or could they pinch me one?

don't mean to be sarcastic but this job is hard work for little pay. Why would people with real money invest their time in such little fruit?


python134r said:


> On a rare occasion I will use my 2013 E-350, otherwise It will be my 2013 corolla [x-car] and my 2015 cruze [x-car].
> I saw a guy in palm beach county use a new Tesla and another with a S550 too. Both doing x-pings.


----------



## jodie

jodie said:


> I wont go bankrupt. I have other income!


I was joking! Love my Hyundai !


----------



## Cotties

jodie said:


> I wont go bankrupt. I have other income!


Cool! can you get me a job?


----------



## jodie

Cotties said:


> Cool! can you get me a job?


Lyft.com


----------



## Chucky3

EcoboostMKS said:


> You can buy a camry or an accord with high mileage for like $2k or $3k and destroy that instead of running your mercedes into the ground. If you're doing a lot of driving and your Mercedes is fairly new, you're going depreciate that Mercedes a lot more than the cost of some beater car. I have a limo company and would never even consider using a Mercedes for that. And I charge a lot more than uberx and whatever select prices are.
> 
> Sorry to say, but doing taxi work with a Benz is not smart business. Cab companies don't use bmw's, audi's and mercedes' for a reason. They cost too much, they can't take beatings like a town car, prius, or camry, they very expensive to fix, and the depreciate extremely fast. No one wants to buy a beat up Mercedes with 100k plus miles on it for much money. People have no problem doing that with typical taxi type cars.
> 
> But it's your money. Do with it as you please.


you obviously haven't used a taxi in Europe. Mercedes are most common car used.


----------



## jodie

ky3 said:


> you obviously haven't used a taxi in Europe. Mercedes are most common car used.


Why are mercedes the most common? Curious.


----------



## Cotties

jodie said:


> Why are mercedes the most common? Curious.


They are better than BMW's, VW's suck and a Porsche is just showing off.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I started doing Lyft in my BMW that I own outright . After 6 weeks , Lyft changed the requirement for the PDB to 2011 and we actually needed a 2nd car . So I went out and got a Passat TSi qualifies for Select , is huge inside, 35mpg , kinda fun to drive . My PDB I get from Lyft every week almost pays my entire car payment on weeks that I work 40hrs my bonus is around $200 a week my car payment is $260. I actually put my entire PDB towards the car every month so I'm basically making 2 extra payments a month Plus I'm saving about $50 in gas a week and about $20 a week in tires. 265/18s are crazy expensive

That being said my biggest reason for not using my modified twin turbo AWD BMW was door slamming and fitting 3 people in the back I was getting shoe marks all over my center console . I love Driving my BMW and still take it out for Lyft or Uber Select ocassionally . Usually just Morning Airport rides though


----------



## Slavic Riga

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That being said my biggest reason for not using my modified twin turbo AWD BMW was door slamming and fitting 3 people in the back I was getting shoe marks all over my center console . I love Driving my BMW and still take it out for Lyft or Uber Select ocassionally . Usually just Morning Airport rides though


Door slamming. My pet Peeve. 
Had dropped a rider home next to vehicles parked in the driveway, mentioned next time, slam the doors of these parked cars too.
Reply. Oh, I am sorry. My reply Don't be sorry just slam the vehicles doors. I am good.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Fireguy50 said:


> Apologies, some times us Americans are self absorbed and forgot there is more to the world and Uber is global.
> Mercedes doesn't equate to wealthy people in Europe. 80% of Albanians drive Mercedes


Most of the cars are stolen from around Europe & Asia. Albania is a big market for stolen cars. Name the car you want, they will get it to their Borders. After you crossing the Border its all you & your responsibility.


----------



## KMANDERSON

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


The driver that did that obviously did not have a choice.I had suv and BMW picking me up.


----------



## Urban Uber

I drive a C230 Kompressor Mercedes 4 door sedan.. Trunk OK for two persons with 1 large bag each and carry on... C Class is a 2006 model purchased cash last year for UBER/Lyft with just 17,000 original miles.. The depreciation had already been taken by the trade in past owner.. We can put 100,000 miles on this car in 2 years and still be ahead of the acceptable miles by year model. We get compliments on the ride every day and good cash tips. We provide water bottles in the seat back pockets and charger adapters. Fold down arm rest between rear passengers with cup holders. 25/30 MPG as this is a 4 cylinder with a turbocharged engine. After 500+ rides only 32,000 miles on the car. Cherry condition..we are set up for Select also when there is no surge available for X...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Urban Uber said:


> I drive a C230 Kompressor Mercedes 4 door sedan.. Trunk OK for two persons with 1 large bag each and carry on... C Class is a 2006 model purchased cash last year for UBER/Lyft with just 17,000 original miles.. The depreciation had already been taken by the trade in past owner.. We can put 100,000 miles on this car in 2 years and still be ahead of the acceptable miles by year model. We get compliments on the ride every day and good cash tips. We provide water bottles in the seat back pockets and charger adapters. Fold down arm rest between rear passengers with cup holders. 25/30 MPG as this is a 4 cylinder with a turbocharged engine. After 500+ rides only 32,000 miles on the car. Cherry condition..we are set up for Select also when there is no surge available for X...


That's a great car when I had my c43 AMG I got that as a loaner one week while getting some work done and that little 4cyl Supercharged engine was nice and peppy and that body style is very sexy. I think that's a great Uber car . And you're right if you buy a used car with low miles your higher milage driving evens everything out 
I bought my 2015 Passat with under 3k miles on it so it has basically 27k miles of free miles which is about 8 months of Ride share driving for me . I plan on keeping it for 18 months so it will be just slightly high miles when I sell it and it already took it's huge depreciation hit . Stickered for $31k I got it for $16k with 72k miles warranty and 24k miles free maintenance and road side . I figure I'll get at least $14K for it in 18 months and it's sitting at 45k miles


----------



## jodie

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That's a great car when I had my c43 AMG I got that as a loaner one week while getting some work done and that little 4cyl Supercharged engine was nice and peppy and that body style is very sexy. I think that's a great Uber car . And you're right if you buy a used car with low miles your higher milage driving evens everything out
> I bought my 2015 Passat with under 3k miles on it so it has basically 27k miles of free miles which is about 8 months of Ride share driving for me . I plan on keeping it for 18 months so it will be just slightly high miles when I sell it and it already took it's huge depreciation hit . Stickered for $31k I got it for $16k with 72k miles warranty and 24k miles free maintenance and road side . I figure I'll get at least $14K for it in 18 months and it's sitting at 45k miles


How'd you get it so cheap?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Bought it at the end of the month , dealerships are sometimes desperate to dump cars . Plus VW has some bad press right now but in a year or two nobody will give a darn about it plus it's not a diesel .
They're also getting ready to roll out 2017 models so have CPO 2015 models isn't what they want . They were asking $19k for the car I talked them down to $16k

Last week some VW Dealerships had brand new 2016 Jetta 1.4T (40+mpg) for $13,500 and giving a $1500 visa gift card , they also had brand new 2016 Passat S 1.8t (35mpg) for $16,500 . They're base models but for $13,500 you can't beat a new Jetta with that engine plus they're base models have a ton of features

All those prices went up about $5k as of today lol but wait 3 weeks and try again


----------



## Urban Uber

We found our Kompressor on line at a Lexus Dealer, was a trade in from a Korean older couple. One day on the lot...paid less than $ 10,000 cash.. Newest old car on the road with the low miles.. Maintenance scheduled only every 12,000 miles. When the car model pops up on the riders app it's a good find for the customer, they hate the beat up 15 year old hyundais, Toyota camrys and fords... We own restaurants in Boulder County and do Uber/Lyft on the side.. Income pays for our familys 4 cars, insurance, gas and maintenance. We use TURO and rent 3 cars when schedule/calendar allows for another income source.. Only way to create income from depreciating equipment is to Uber/Lyft and TURO rent. 
Only way to make this work is to find a cool classy car with extremely low miles with exceptional quality. We have forecasted that when we sell the C Class Kompressor it will private party sell in two years for about the same as we purchased.


----------



## saucy05

ubersan said:


> I drive a BMW I bought outright new, but my reason for driving Uberx is probably vastly different than most people, since *I'm not doing it for the money, that's for sure. * I know I'm getting rid of the vehicle anyway by donating it to charity for taxes.


Then wtf do you do it for? Please don't say to meet chicks.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I think a lot of people do it for networking etc... and the extra cash is just a bonus . 
I wish I would have been doing uber lyft when I owned my restaurant , probably could have brought in a lot of extra customers through the door


----------



## Urban Uber

Yes. Even when we pick up airport and drop off at downtown hotels.. We always talk about our Boulder County restaurants and at least once per week we will get a former UBER rider to join us for dinner... We are 45 minutes from downtown and we still get the extra business from networking/marketing our main business.


----------



## saucy05

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I think a lot of people do it for networking etc... and the extra cash is just a bonus .
> I wish I would have been doing uber lyft when I owned my restaurant , probably could have brought in a lot of extra customers through the door


I would guess there are better ways to attract customers than spending 15 hours a week just to give your business card to 30 random people.

If some dude was giving me an uberx ride in a bmw, I definitely would not get involved in any sort business ventures with that individual. Because the person is most likely losing money while giving me a service.


----------



## Urban Uber

Each rider has the potential to be a networking bonanza... Especially airport PAX... If you are Ubering part time as you work on your start up web development... A small catering business.. House cleaning... Insurance salesman... Etc... You don't know who is in the back seat of YOUR car.. Doors locked.. Windows rolled up.. Hostage in your car... Professionally find out what they do.. Where they are from... ABC... Always be Closing.. Is the principle behind successful sales and marketing professionals... Know who your talking to... Don't over sell. Don't over market.. If they want to ride in silence.. So be it.. Most want to know how you started driving and why... It's not a yes or no.. It's an open ended question..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Yeah , I recently networked with a pax I over heard talking about a job shes trying to fill. I got to talking to her about it and how my wife was looking for a job in that field . She has an interview tomorrow 
I still run my small catering company and got a client from a ride . 
I don't think people realize how much it costs a business to get one customer , if you can get paid to market your business even if it's only a few people then you're winning . Plus people ask me for recommendations of places all the time , I send them to a couple of different places and tell them to say I sent them . Then when I go in I usually get a discount or free item for getting them a new customer 

I use to give pedicab drivers a free meal every time they got a customer into my restaurant , I gave them discount cards and put their initials on the back so when we got those back I would credit their loyalty account with a free menu item


----------



## BurgerTiime

Yup most likely Uber Black driver. Uber has some ruining around on X platform. I think UberX cause damaged to Uber Black so much some have no choice but to do UberX or sit and do nothing. Sad Uber seriously has downgraded their brand so much it's become the poster child for cheap cheap cheap. They don't even showcase a single Uber black on their website anymore. They show a Prius! Lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

It doesn't help that you can get a 2000 model year car on Uber in some markets. Who wants to ride in a 16yr old rattle box. Up the standards and up the rates. People don't mind paying for quality


----------



## yoyodyne

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


No big whoop unless the pax starts giving <5* because they DESERVE a Mercedes at Yugo prices.


----------



## Bobby Fields

Hey, to the original question:I'm doing Uber for some reasons that work for me, BUT one of my cars, i.e. my wife's, is a nice 2007 E-350. BTW- it has 135,000 miles, and book value is about $6,500.00 (Go figure; this is the best 7 grand car you will ever find!!) So, be careful stereotyping that there aren't great affordable luxury cars out there if you're smart. Not long ago, I picked up two guys in Charlotte, who were from Seattle, and they commented, "Nice car! All the Ubers where we come from are Prius's!


----------



## UberTrucker

Awhile back a passenger jumped in my VW Tiguan and mentioned I was his second ride. He also mentioned his first was in a Tesla. I have heard a few passengers getting picked up in a tesla on Uber X. Who in their right mind would do such a thing? Ouch


----------



## Bill Collector

Jimmy Bernat said:


> It doesn't help that you can get a 2000 model year car on Uber in some markets. Who wants to ride in a 16yr old rattle box. Up the standards and up the rates. People don't mind paying for quality


99% of my pax don't seem to mind my 2001 car with 200k miles.. It's all about saving money for them and I'm glad to be the provider. Well at least for a year because the cut off year is 2001 in my market.


----------



## Ziggy

Novus Caesar said:


> I have seen 4 door pickup trucks. They have to be negative just in gas . . .


Guy picking up X here with a big Hummer ... that's gotta hurt.


----------



## painfreepc

Novus Caesar said:


> I have seen 4 door pickup trucks. They have to be negative just in gas . . .


I have seen it too, last time I saw it, I was in Manhattan beach, here's a pic..

Uber and Lyft share ride vehicle at Artesia and Sepulveda Boulevard


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

There are so many Pick ups in the Denver market on Lyft or X it blows my mind . There is also a lifted wrangler on 35 inch tires . 

I actually took a passenger that said he drives Uber X on the weekends to pay for his car which was a Tesla he didn't even know what Uber Select was he said he just does regular Uber . I gave him some recommendations about making more money with his expensive car . 
He said he has a free charging station at his complex so he basically doesn't pay for "fuel" and the money he makes from working 10 hours a week pays his car payment and insurance . So good for him , I'm sure he doesn't rack up too many crazy miles considering he really can only drive 400 miles in a weekend with a tesla (200 mile range) and he said he doesn't really work nights . He was a really nice guy and we had some great convo on our 20 minute trip


----------



## Lnsky

Hmmm... I drive a lux Volvo for Lyft. Now hold on I know people think Volvo is whack but the backseat a are more comfortable than a Cadi. It's way mor comfy than a BMW and when I have had to slam on my brakes pax say how safe they feel because they weren't even moved from the seat. Volvo rocks. 

But why do I drive? My pax on Lyft aren't assholes and tip well, it's fun! Seriously. Uber takes too much money for me to drive for Lux. 31% and no tip. If I drive one busy weekend Lyft only takes 5% of my fare and I make 20% or more in tips. A bad weekend I make 10% or less. Mainly because I'm not trying. 

Honestly I have a real job so I pick the service where the riders aren't abusive. Picking up from campus I've had several rides where they argue amongst themselves about who 'has to' sit up front by the driver. Not only are you driving these kids that made you wait 6 minutes for $3 when the round trip is costing you $7 they are now arguing about who gets the penalty of sitting shotgun in your $45k car and you freshly showered and owning s job they could only hope to ever get.... This only happens on Uber. 

But either way if 4 pimples are arguing about who gets to sit shotgun to me- a size 4 32D attracted and successful person/ they all get expelled. LeRn your manners street trash kids. Your boots are vinyl and my car deserves better.


----------



## Suburban LV

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


Happens in Vegas all the time. I also use Uber as a passenger and I've been picked up in a BMW 750LI with the cheap UberX rate.

It's crazy... I drive a loaded Honda Accord with all of the bells and whistles, leather seats etc. and all I qualify for is UberX. Than I get comments that it's not a BMW, blah, blah, blah because Vegas passengers got picked up in something superior. Pretty crappy considering the rates in Vegas.

Uber SUX and they should be running rates just like if you were going to a rental car company to rent a car. Economy gets you UberX, Full size gets you UberX+, blah, blah, blah.

As it is... Uber is just out to take advantage of you.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

I don't drive a Mercedes, but I think there may be something that is not being discussed here. Some cars are just built like tanks, and are good for 400K miles. 

Myself, I drive a Acura TLS. It has made it the first 100k miles, and essentially being a Honda, I expect it to go for another 100k now that it has passed the 100k test. It has a ton of leather in it, and I use a leather fragrance on the carpet. Passengers often comment on how classy it is, and like the leather (due to the smell, I think.) I don't do much brown nosing and always get high ratings. I also think leather *may* help me keep it cleaner and thus be worth it in the long run. At some point maybe someone will sit down with scissors in their back pocket or something though, giving me like a $1k bill to fix it.

The thing I am getting into is that my v6 engine is thirsty. But using what you have is much cheaper than purchasing something that saves you pennies a mile.

I think people all have different reasons for driving Uber. I'm trying to supplement my income to help put my kids through college. Keep in mind that if you are in a Mercedes or Tesla tax bracket already, you are only taking home like $46 out of every $100 that you make due to your taxes.


----------



## UberJag

I drive a Jaguar (UberX). If this were my full-time job it probably wouldn't work well since I use premium gas but this is just a very part-time second job for a little extra money. I'm considering selling the Jag and getting a Kia Optima but I sure will miss how happy people are when I drive up in a Jag...9 out of 10 people actually comment that they've never been picked up in a Jag before, or "the best UberX I've been in".


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

UberJag said:


> I drive a Jaguar (UberX). If this were my full-time job it probably wouldn't work well since I use premium gas but this is just a very part-time second job for a little extra money. I'm considering selling the Jag and getting a Kia Optima but I sure will miss how happy people are when I drive up in a Jag...9 out of 10 people actually comment that they've never been picked up in a Jag before, or "the best UberX I've been in".


That's how I started with my BMW having to use premium fuel is the kicker add about 30% to your gas cost . And I'm sure your Jag doesn't get great gas milage either . I felt great when a heavy airport day would net me 23 mpg lol usually I was at 19 or 20 mpg

Can't you put your Jag on Uber Select ?


----------



## UberJag

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That's how I started with my BMW having to use premium fuel is the kicker add about 30% to your gas cost . And I'm sure your Jag doesn't get great gas milage either . I felt great when a heavy airport day would net me 23 mpg lol usually I was at 19 or 20 mpg
> 
> Can't you put your Jag on Uber Select ?


They told me it's too old for Uber Select!


----------



## Ohthomas

I drive a Lexus 460 LS and uber told me that I had to take select and x riders. Right then I immediately stop driving the Lexus and went back driving in my other car. Just for the fact that I brought the Lexus to make even more extra money. So on weekends I do airport runs in it which is cool for the rider. Smh....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Ohthomas said:


> I drive a Lexus 460 LS and uber told me that I had to take select and x riders. Right then I immediately stop driving the Lexus and went back driving in my other car. Just for the fact that I brought the Lexus to make even more extra money. So on weekends I do airport runs in it which is cool for the rider. Smh....


They lied to you. They can make a separate vehicle profile for Select only. They tried to tell me it was a bad idea but I told them to do it and they did


----------



## Transportador

tohunt4me said:


> An x rider today who gets a Mercedes ,may becom a select rider tomorrow.


You are absolutely right! I sell them on the merits of Select every time. Lots of pax don't know what Select is, especially in new Select areas. They also don't know that when the surge is around 2.0x they might as well pick Select. You know it, always working to broaden your customer base and take more market share


----------



## Transportador

Dutch-Ub said:


> I've had a X ride, with 20 euro coupon in an E klasse Mercedes. We don't have stuff like a yellow cab or those funny black cabs in Londen in my country. Taxidrivers usually use a benz or BMW here. But they can drive whatever they like, only need 4 doors and 5 seatbelts. So i guess it was rented out by a taxi company for the driver and he was doing Uber with it. Totally not impressed, a decent Asian or French car _can _have an even more premium look and feel for the rider.


Of course in The Netherlands where almost every taxi is an E class black Mercedes, it doesn't make sense for Select. But in the USA where taxis are POS old police cars, it certainly does. Most of the Uber X cars in the US are small compacts, Prius, etc. People do get the wow factor of a late model Benz, Lexus, BMW or the likes. And you have to have a high rating to drive Select which is also a factor...


----------



## Transportador

Miguel Aprender said:


> I don't drive a Mercedes, but I think there may be something that is not being discussed here. Some cars are just built like tanks, and are good for 400K miles.


You are sooo right! The reason why I drive Mercedes is that they are extremely durable. People often thinks that Japanese cars are more reliable, but actually a Mercedes (to me anyway) cost less in the long run because:

1. They are over engineered and over built. My 2009 C300 has almost 200K miles with original brakes, starter, alternator, water pump, knock on wood 
2. Easy to work on, do your own maintenance (yes, better that a Toyota V6 front wheel drive where you can't get to the side of the engine jammed against the firewall)
3. Don't have silly stupid stuff like CV joints and timing belts that you have to replace every 60K miles
4. Oil change every 13K miles instead of 5K
5. Nice ride quality, less road noise, stable in cross winds and on twisty mountain roads
6. Safer than anything out there. My 1998 old Mercedes has front side airbags. You can't get that even on much later model Toyotas.
7. Lastly, cheaper to buy used since everybody who doesn't know cars chases after old Hondas and Toyotas, overpaying for them.

And driving what you already have is the way to go for Uber. Who knows how long this gig will last...


----------



## Transportador

UberJag said:


> I drive a Jaguar (UberX). If this were my full-time job it probably wouldn't work well since I use premium gas but this is just a very part-time second job for a little extra money. I'm considering selling the Jag and getting a Kia Optima but I sure will miss how happy people are when I drive up in a Jag...9 out of 10 people actually comment that they've never been picked up in a Jag before, or "the best UberX I've been in".


It is real cool to be picked up in a Jag! Make sure you have some James Bond theme music on


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Transportador said:


> You are sooo right! The reason why I drive Mercedes is that they are extremely durable. People often thinks that Japanese cars are more reliable, but actually a Mercedes (to me anyway) cost less in the long run because:
> 
> 1. They are over engineered and over built. My 2009 C300 has almost 200K miles with original brakes, starter, alternator, water pump, knock on wood
> 2. Easy to work on, do your own maintenance (yes, better that a Toyota V6 front wheel drive where you can't get to the side of the engine jammed against the firewall)
> 3. Don't have silly stupid stuff like CV joints and timing belts that you have to replace every 60K miles
> 4. Oil change every 13K miles instead of 5K
> 5. Nice ride quality, less road noise, stable in cross winds and on twisty mountain roads
> 6. Safer than anything out there. My 1998 old Mercedes has front side airbags. You can't get that even on much later model Toyotas.
> 7. Lastly, cheaper to buy used since everybody who doesn't know cars chases after old Hondas and Toyotas, overpaying for them.
> 
> And driving what you already have is the way to go for Uber. Who knows how long this gig will last...


I'm going to have to agree with you 100%
I left the European cars for a bit and got a couple subarus (rattle boxes), honda element (actually a crazy reliable car ) and a couple toyotas .

You can't beat European quality . I have a 2008 BMW 335 and it's crazy easy to work on compared to anything else , yes you have to code a lot of stuff to actually work but they make a fracking cheap android app that connects to your car to do coding . Pretty awesome


----------



## Transportador

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you 100%
> I left the European cars for a bit and got a couple subarus (rattle boxes), honda element (actually a crazy reliable car ) and a couple toyotas .
> 
> You can't beat European quality . I have a 2008 BMW 335 and it's crazy easy to work on compared to anything else , yes you have to code a lot of stuff to actually work but they make a fracking cheap android app that connects to your car to do coding . Pretty awesome


The codes are awesome for figuring out what's wrong exactly. No guessing


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I


Transportador said:


> The codes are awesome for figuring out what's wrong exactly. No guessing


I'm not even talking about a OBD Code reader I'm talking about a Coding program to change the way your automatic features work like lights , hvac system etc..


----------



## Chicago88

Just yesterday I saw an Uber driver drivng a 2001-ish Pontiac Grand Am (Cermack and Western), the entire back end crushed in from someone rear ending him... He had his airport sticker on rear window, Uber tag on front... And his app on phone on dash.... I followed him for 2 blocks just to be sure i saw it correctly....Unbelievable, the dude was uber-ing in a wreck. Uber on.


----------



## jodie

Chicago88 said:


> Just yesterday I saw an Uber driver drivng a 2001-ish Pontiac Grand Am (Cermack and Western), the entire back end crushed in from someone rear ending him... He had his airport sticker on rear window, Uber tag on front... And his app on phone on dash.... I followed him for 2 blocks just to be sure i saw it correctly....Unbelievable, the dude was uber-ing in a wreck. Uber on.


Wow. Wonder why no one complained about this to get him deactivated.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Yeah I've seen some smashed up uber cars here and there. Amazes me
I wouldn't even get in that car, he'd pull up and I'd just cancel the ride. That's a death trap


----------



## saucy05

Are you guys seriously trying to convince people that driving a bimmer and a Mercedes for 90 cents a mile is profitable? I will be surprised if you guys even make half of the minimum wage. Compared to a typical Uber driver with a prius, you guys are probably netting half as much. The depreciation, gas, and insurance which accounts for a large majority of cost of ownership is very high compared to a Japanese car. Even if your car is "built like a tank" I doubt repair cost over the life time of the car will be lower than a Prius.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/what-that-car-really-costs-to-own/index.htm

If the only car you have at your disposal is a merc and you are desperate for money, then by all means drive it for 90 cents a mile. But don't be surprised if you are only netting 5 bucks an hour.


----------



## Ruthy33139

Transportador said:


> I email Uber and they said no. After reading on the forum about so many others who got it done, I went to a local Uber desk at Jiffy Lube (they're there for car inspection and signing on new drivers). The Uber guy there did it without any problem!


In Miami UBER has an office that will do it for you asap. I have a Lux Suv and I can choose to be ubder XL/LUX/LUX SUV or just LUX/LUX SUV.


----------



## Ruthy33139

saucy05 said:


> Are you guys seriously trying to convince people that driving a bimmer and a Mercedes for 90 cents a mile is profitable? I will be surprised if you guys even make half of the minimum wage. Compared to a typical Uber driver with a prius, you guys are probably netting half as much. The depreciation, gas, and insurance which accounts for a large majority of cost of ownership is very high compared to a Japanese car. Even if your car is "built like a tank" I doubt repair cost over the life time of the car .
> 
> If the only car you have at your disposal is a merc and you are desperate for money, then by all means drive it for 90 cents a mile. But don't be surprised if you are only netting 5 bucks an hour.


I drive a Lincoln MkT SUV and after paying for the vehicle, insurance and gas and putting away an average of 10% extra for maintenance I am making A VERY DECENT SALARY. Those people talking trash about Uber is because they could not make it. Some are uneducated, some don't have what it takes, who knows. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVEEEEE MY PARTNERSHIP WITH UBER (2 years now)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

saucy05 said:


> Are you guys seriously trying to convince people that driving a bimmer and a Mercedes for 90 cents a mile is profitable? I will be surprised if you guys even make half of the minimum wage. Compared to a typical Uber driver with a prius, you guys are probably netting half as much. The depreciation, gas, and insurance which accounts for a large majority of cost of ownership is very high compared to a Japanese car. Even if your car is "built like a tank" I doubt repair cost over the life time of the car will be lower than a Prius.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/what-that-car-really-costs-to-own/index.htm
> 
> If the only car you have at your disposal is a merc and you are desperate for money, then by all means drive it for 90 cents a mile. But don't be surprised if you are only netting 5 bucks an hour.


I think older European cars are just fine they cost a little more to work on then say an Accord or Camry but are better cars , if you get a low milage (60-70k) 2005 Mercedes used for a good deal drive it for 2 yeras and 60k miles . You're probably going to be able to sell it for the exact same amount you bought it for . At least that has been my experience , however I don't buy a car unless I'm getting a steal on it and I take my time selling it for the right buyer that is willing to pay my price . Some good examples below

2004 Saab 95 aero 110k bought it for $3200 (invested $500 right away) drove for 18 months sold it with 150k for $5500 net profit +$1,700
1999 Mercedes C43 AMG bought with 65k miles for $13,000 drove it for 2 years sold it with 90k miles for $14,800 net profit $1,800
1996 Saab 900 SE Convertible bought with 80k miles for $7500 drove it for 4 years (Cant remember mileage but my guess was 120k) sold it for $6500 (net loss $1,000)

Buy the car after it takes almost all of it's depreciation keep it for 18-24 months then sell it and you'll come out in good shape every time . As long as you buy smart (and yes I realize in the years of owning some of those cars there were repair bills etc but not one of those cars had a major repair bill in the time I owned them except the Saab aero and I added $500 in to the price .. I also do all my own repair and maintenance so keeping cars running for cheap is easy for me)

That being said I no longer drive my BMW on Uber (maybe a once or twice a month for fun) but I have a more economical car now that also qualifies for Select .


----------



## Transportador

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I
> 
> I'm not even talking about a OBD Code reader I'm talking about a Coding program to change the way your automatic features work like lights , hvac system etc..


Wow that's cool. I will have to check this out. Maybe I can get the radio to display "Don't forget to tip your driver"


----------



## Transportador

saucy05 said:


> Are you guys seriously trying to convince people that driving a bimmer and a Mercedes for 90 cents a mile is profitable? I will be surprised if you guys even make half of the minimum wage. Compared to a typical Uber driver with a prius, you guys are probably netting half as much. The depreciation, gas, and insurance which accounts for a large majority of cost of ownership is very high compared to a Japanese car. Even if your car is "built like a tank" I doubt repair cost over the life time of the car will be lower than a Prius.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/what-that-car-really-costs-to-own/index.htm
> 
> If the only car you have at your disposal is a merc and you are desperate for money, then by all means drive it for 90 cents a mile. But don't be surprised if you are only netting 5 bucks an hour.


Select is $2.50 per mile and 50 cents per minute. I drive my Merc because I can do Select. When it's slow I do X too but mostly for the ride bonuses now. My car is also almost paid for so I'm not too worry about depreciation etc. On paper it is easier to net a loss for taxes also. Only bad thing is premium gas...


----------



## BMWUberdriver

I drive with a BMW X5 but that is because its the car I have. People like it  One guy told me that it was the nicest Uber he had been in  I only drive a few hours a day and never at night or in bad weather.


----------



## Transportador

BMWUberdriver said:


> I drive with a BMW X5 but that is because its the car I have. People like it  One guy told me that it was the nicest Uber he had been in  I only drive a few hours a day and never at night or in bad weather.


But you know you can in bad weather with confidence if you wanted to. We get a lot of rides when the weather is bad here in California (not as bad as where you are).


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Transportador said:


> But you know you can in bad weather with confidence if you wanted to. We get a lot of rides when the weather is bad here in California (not as bad as where you are).


Serious surge too. 
I took 3 select rides last blizzard 
1st ride pick up at auaria drop off at greyhound station 1.2 miles away with surge $42 my cut 
2 nd ride downtown to DIA took just over an hour my cut $125
3rd ride 90bminutes to DIA my cut $145 and gave me a $20 cash tip


----------



## Transportador

Yes, I had 4 college kids took a Select ride 65 miles because it was raining and the surge was around 2X in San Jose. I guess they split the cost of more than $200 between them. When it just rains here we make good money. Just make sure your tires, brakes, windshield wipers are good for the condition


----------



## UberJag

saucy05 said:


> Are you guys seriously trying to convince people that driving a bimmer and a Mercedes for 90 cents a mile is profitable? I will be surprised if you guys even make half of the minimum wage. Compared to a typical Uber driver with a prius, you guys are probably netting half as much. The depreciation, gas, and insurance which accounts for a large majority of cost of ownership is very high compared to a Japanese car. Even if your car is "built like a tank" I doubt repair cost over the life time of the car will be lower than a Prius.
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/what-that-car-really-costs-to-own/index.htm
> 
> If the only car you have at your disposal is a merc and you are desperate for money, then by all means drive it for 90 cents a mile. But don't be surprised if you are only netting 5 bucks an hour.


I bet we make more tips with our fancy cars! lol


----------



## Transportador

UberJag said:


> I bet we make more tips with our fancy cars! lol


I actually make very little tips because of my fancy car. If I wanted tips I would have to start lying about myself more, heh heh. BTW, the best tippers have been people from the Mid West, South, older folks, and otherwise Lyft riders. I have never gotten a tip from people living in SF (or flown in from NYC) on Uber in 1500 rides, unbelievable!


----------



## jodie

TE="Transportador, post: 1052753, member: 27833"]I actually make very little tips because of my fancy car. If I wanted tips I would have to start lying about myself more, heh heh. BTW, the best tippers have been people from the Mid West, South, older folks, and otherwise Lyft riders. I have never gotten a tip from people living in SF (or flown in from NYC) on Uber in 1500 rides, unbelievable![/QUOTE]

Amazing


----------



## saucy05

BMWUberdriver said:


> I drive with a BMW X5 but that is because its the car I have. People like it  One guy told me that it was the nicest Uber he had been in  I only drive a few hours a day and never at night or in bad weather.


Lord have Mercy x5 for uberX? This should be illegal. You know you are giving free service right? If you like driving people around why not just buy a cheap small car, you might actually earn something while ubering. Or see if you can qualify your car for select. What year is your car?


----------



## saucy05

Transportador said:


> I actually make very little tips because of my fancy car. If I wanted tips I would have to start lying about myself more, heh heh. BTW, the best tippers have been people from the Mid West, South, older folks, and otherwise Lyft riders. I have never gotten a tip from people living in SF (or flown in from NYC) on Uber in 1500 rides, unbelievable!


Yeap the younger and richer the pax the less likely I will get tipped. The older and farther they are from the coast the more likely to get tipped. Also people from the South, Mexican immigrants, and Australia are some of the nicest people I've encountered. They are down to earth and cheerful people. While people from the coasts are bunch of self absorbed a holes.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Transportador said:


> I actually make very little tips because of my fancy car. If I wanted tips I would have to start lying about myself more, heh heh. BTW, the best tippers have been people from the Mid West, South, older folks, and otherwise Lyft riders. I have never gotten a tip from people living in SF (or flown in from NYC) on Uber in 1500 rides, unbelievable!


I'm in a rental car right now and not being able to do Uber Select BLOWS!!! I have to work harder to make the same amount of money then if I was in my Select car .
Not only does the rental get worse MPG but no Select
With Select I can be picky with my rides work times that I know are going to be long distance Select rides , heck sometimes I work in the morning come home and sit on my couch for a few hours with Select on and when I get a ping I head out again (actually I do that alot haha heck right now I'm sitting at home on my computer waiting on a ping before I go out again but not on select)

Uber cash only tipping also BLOWS!!! On Lyft I average between 10% to 15% gratuity on the fare amount , I mean that's HUGE . On Uber I almost never get tips unless it's an airport run and I help them load and unload their baggage , even then I get tipped only about a Third of the time . But I have gotten some big tips especially with the older crowd .
I will recommend that you carry some small bills 5s and 1s as every dozen or so rides someone will ask if I can break a 20 so they can tip me . I feel like a lot of the time it was because they assumed I wouldn't have cash on me . Now I always carry about 30 or 40 bucks in small bills in my center console to break bills .

I can tell you from experience I get better tips in my BMW then I do in this rental POS Hyundai . It could also be that I'm miserable in the Hyundai and that effects my attitude . who knows


----------



## MulletMan

UberJag said:


> I bet we make more tips with our fancy cars! lol


I don't know, call me cheap. I love my lil red '12 Prius C. 130k miles and NO maintenance (x oil and tires) costs until......TODAY! Ironically on my way to tire dealer for 5k rotation, all of a sudden the brake light, abs, traction control and one other light comes on. Ah shoot! Time to pay the piper. I figure my original pads have finally bit the dust along something else major. Tire guy lets me know that a sensor had mud on it. Cost $36.50. I dunno, seems like a pretty good car so far.


----------



## saucy05

MulletMan said:


> I don't know, call me cheap. I love my lil red '12 Prius C. 130k miles and NO maintenance (x oil and tires) costs until......TODAY! Ironically on my way to tire dealer for 5k rotation, all of a sudden the brake light, abs, traction control and one other light comes on. Ah shoot! Time to pay the piper. I figure my original pads have finally bit the dust along something else major. Tire guy lets me know that a sensor had mud on it. Cost $36.50. I dunno, seems like a pretty good car so far.
> View attachment 38728


I'm seriously considering buying a Prius C, just haven't found one in my price range yet. Have you ever had Pax complain on the boot and back seat size?


----------



## xlr8ed

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...gles-to-woo-germans-spoiled-by-mercedes-taxis


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

My very first time I took a Lyft (LyftLine) in Boston. The guy was driving a Mercedes. I was like whattttttttt 

Believe me guys if I had the money and if my parent gave me any car I wanted. All they told me is that I just needed to work a 40hr a week job. I would do Lyft in a Tesla Model X


----------



## BMWUberdriver

saucy05 said:


> Lord have Mercy x5 for uberX? This should be illegal. You know you are giving free service right? If you like driving people around why not just buy a cheap small car, you might actually earn something while ubering. Or see if you can qualify your car for select. What year is your car?


We just got Uber here a few months ago so all we have right now is UberX. My car is a 2009.


----------



## BMWUberdriver

Transportador said:


> But you know you can in bad weather with confidence if you wanted to. We get a lot of rides when the weather is bad here in California (not as bad as where you are).


I used to live in Marin County and when the first rain of the year happened it was worse than a snow storm! Nobody knew how to drive and all the roads were slippery because of all the oil leaks on the roads!


----------



## MulletMan

saucy05 said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Prius C, just haven't found one in my price range yet. Have you ever had Pax complain on the boot and back seat size?


The rear boot or trunk or hatchback is pretty small. two large suitcases and 2 carryon leaves me no rearview. If you do tons of airports to's and from's this may not be the car for you. I'v had 1, 2, 3 pax rides to airport. The 3 pax; everyone had their carryon in their lap or middle rear seat. Leg room is surprisingly good. the seats slide wayyy up and waaay back. 4 guys as big as me would be tight (5-11, 265). and performance?..imho pretty peppy with just me up to 40 or so. then its a bit sluggish. But with 4 guys like me in there? better get a good running start on hills and almost zero acceleration anywhere, even downhill <--jk. And mpg will drop to about 44-45.


----------



## xlr8ed

I own and drive an older E-Class, which is pretty much a standard taxi in europe. The car is built like a tank, super reliable, AWD, and gets decent gas mileage (26/21) for a V6. It drives and rides better than 90% of the japanese or US cars on the road, and has many additional safety features built in.


----------



## Transportador

BMWUberdriver said:


> We just got Uber here a few months ago so all we have right now is UberX. My car is a 2009.


If business is good they probably will add Select to your city


----------



## Transportador

saucy05 said:


> Yeap the younger and richer the pax the less likely I will get tipped. The older and farther they are from the coast the more likely to get tipped. Also people from the South, Mexican immigrants, and Australia are some of the nicest people I've encountered. They are down to earth and cheerful people. While people from the coasts are bunch of self absorbed a holes.


Exactly my experience with the folks you mentioned! This week I made $43 in tips so far from 3 riders, all from out of town: Atlanta, Fresno, and unknown city. I really enjoy the Mexicans cause that's when I crank up my favorite Latino music and we party


----------



## UberJag

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> My very first time I took a Lyft (LyftLine) in Boston. The guy was driving a Mercedes. I was like whattttttttt
> 
> Believe me guys if I had the money and if my parent gave me any car I wanted. All they told me is that I just needed to work a 40hr a week job. I would do Lyft in a Tesla Model X
> View attachment 38787


I don't think that's on the "Approved" car list!


----------



## XUberMike

My buddy drives a bbbbeautiful MB 350 on X. It's black, chrome wheels, low profile tires the whole package.

It's all he has, in fact he has 2 of them beauties.


----------



## LuiBenz

I used to do it. Its a problem here in NJ and NY market they dont Offer uber selectec inteasd they have here uber black cause uber select can be a challenge for black. i have 2011 e class 350. 4matic white and black leather and I cant used as a uber black just in uber x cause they dont offer select. Will be nice if they offer select in jersey i can make good money with my car. Just did it for 2 days and I stop.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

EcoboostMKS said:


> Someone that can't afford a Mercedes most likely. They finance the car because they can't afford to pay cash for it and hope to pay it off with uber money. Problem is they're destroying and devaluing the car that they can't afford in the process.


Nonsense. I drive a MB for SELECT and will do an X pick-up if I think it's worth it. I paid cash for my car (used) and bought it for less than what most of the X cars I see here cost.
Are there people out there who may be in over their head on debt (car loan, mortgage, credit card, etc.) who decide to earn a few bucks driving their nice car to generate add'l weekly cash? Yes, I'm sure there are. But there are also those who figure out ways to provide a luxurious ride (pure perception on the riders part, btw) and still make money. My MB is 9 years old and people still think it's a newer car... and I can't tell you how many times I hear "_wow - I've never been in a Mercedes before_". It's all part of the game.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nonsense. I drive a MB for SELECT and will do an X pick-up if I think it's worth it. I paid cash for my car (used) and bought it for less than what most of the X cars I see here cost.
> Are there people out there who may be in over their head on debt (car loan, mortgage, credit card, etc.) who decide to earn a few bucks driving their nice car to generate add'l weekly cash? Yes, I'm sure there are. But there are also those who figure out ways to provide a luxurious ride (pure perception on the riders part, btw) and still make money. My MB is 9 years old and people still think it's a newer car... and I can't tell you how many times I hear "_wow - I've never been in a Mercedes before_". It's all part of the game.


You drive a car that's almost a decade old. It's a little different from what I was referring to. Your car's already depreciated as far as a used mercedes goes. I'm sure it's still worth something, but it's not like driving around in a 2014 or 2015 doing this kind of work.


----------



## manuella

Riders look at you in a weird way when you uber in a Mercedes lol I tried it cause I need an excuse to drive it 

Was too weird and no fun so I went back to my Corolla lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

EcoboostMKS said:


> You drive a car that's almost a decade old. It's a little different from what I was referring to. Your car's already depreciated as far as a used mercedes goes.


Exactly my point.


> ... it's not like driving around in a 2014 or 2015 doing this kind of work.


Of course, not from the driver's perspective
(unless they're driving someone else's car or there's some other unusual circumstance we don't know about),
but from the RIDER'S perspective it is exactly the same. All they know is that they ordered an 'x' and rode in a Benz.


----------



## cubert

I saw Chinese guy driving Porsche Macan doing X rides, I wanted to cry


----------



## Suburban LV

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


Yeah.. it's crazy. I've had that happen several times in Las Vegas where the pax stated something along those lines and felt downgraded in my loaded 2014 Honda Accord with leather seats, etc, etc..

As a passenger... I have gotten rides on the UberX rates in an Escalade, Audi's and one of my recent rides of bar hopping, a 2015 BMW 750LI and only payed the cheapskate rates plus tip. (We tipped the 2015 BMW 750Li driver $20 for a pretty short ride and I now have their card for all future rides. )

If I have one drink... I do not drive so that's basically anytime I go out.. LOL. Still have a 5.0 rating as a passenger after 30+ rides though because I tip well. 

Just another Uber quirk where passengers are not educated on what type of car they should be getting for their cheap ride. Their first ride or two in a Select ride with an Uber cheap rate and they automatically expect to be picked up by a luxury sedan afterwards. The guys driving the luxury cars aren't doing so well so they accept the cheapskate fares to do something and unfortunately, other drivers that are driving what the cheapskate rates are get penalized.

All you can really do next time it comes along is explain it to the passengers like they are renting a car. For the cheapest rate with a rental car company, you should expect the cheapest car and if you get something better than you are lucky.


----------



## jodie

Right. I know I drive a Hyundai. And that's bottom of the barrel. But its brand new. Clean. But in no way compares to a benz, Lexus, etc. Uber needs to keep the top of the line cars seperated from the bottom line cars.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Transportador said:


> I email Uber and they said no. After reading on the forum about so many others who got it done, I went to a local Uber desk at Jiffy Lube (they're there for car inspection and signing on new drivers). The Uber guy there did it without any problem!


POST#9/Transportador: B-B-BOOYAH !


----------



## metal_orion

Newwber said:


> I'll get torn apart!!!
> 
> I have made reference to it in a post or two..... and always get shamed
> 
> It's my car..... It's what I like to drive..... I bought it very cheaply...... with decent miles...... it gets good gas mileage....... and if/when I dump this racket..... I'll still be driving the car I like


Is it a Prius?


----------



## jodie

metal_orion said:


> Is it a Prius?


No. Its an older high end car.


----------



## Roadkill

What's crazy is the shitty riders who still rate low when getting picked up in a new Mercedes and they hailed it on pool, theses riders should be rated accordingly.


----------



## Bill Collector

Sad to report but apparently someone is Ubering in Hummer in Madtown! Pax told me just now his last ride was in Hummer. NO, the pax was neither drunk nor high. Driver also claimed to the pax he makes $400/day.. I only guess he gets tips from every single pax. Next time I see parked Hummer, I'm gonna use my free $20 coupon..


Bill Collector said:


> I've seen Audi to Range Rover in our market on Uber X. Must be folks suffering from affluenza driving Uber as therapy.


----------



## Urban Uber

We drive 2 Mercedes sedans.. 2005 C230 Kompressor and a 2007 C280 V6 All Wheel drive. We purchased both cars last summer for less than $ 10,000 each low miles, Kompressor came with 17,000 original miles and C280 had 47,000 miles. These cars in Germany are cabs that run for 3-400,000 miles with good regular maintenance. We forecast to put 50-60,000 miles in 2 years Uber/Lyft and these cars will still be under miles based on year.

We should have very low depreciation if any based on immaculate condition, ( washed and detailed weekly).


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Bill Collector said:


> Sad to report but apparently someone is Ubering in Hummer in Madtown! Pax told me just now his last ride was in Hummer. NO, the pax was neither drunk nor high. Driver also claimed to the pax he makes $400/day.. I only guess he gets tips from every single pax. Next time I see parked Hummer, I'm gonna use my free $20 coupon..


There are 2 H3 Hummers that do Lyft in Denver . Horrible cars in general even worse for rideshare those 5cyl engines are terrible and very thirsty . But hey I bet people love it , they're basically just Chevy Trail Blazers with a different body


----------



## painfreepc

*J*ust expand the photograph and look in the right corner of the passenger front window there are* no other words needed*


----------



## Jo3030

People realizing they overpaid for their cars and trying to recoup any way possible ...

Little do they know .... the word depreciation.


----------



## s5rus

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


The problem isn't the driver it's that the city may only offer UberX & XL. I drive a black Lincoln MKS with all the toys and there is no black or executive option in Greenville, SC. So yes I'm only considered an UberX.


----------



## saucy05

s5rus said:


> The problem isn't the driver it's that the city may only offer UberX & XL. I drive a black Lincoln MKS with all the toys and there is no black or executive option in Greenville, SC. So yes I'm only considered an UberX.


That is when you buy a beat up car for uber or trade your car. Cause driving an uber black car for x rate is a losing proposition.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

I have older v6 car that I use for uberX and Lyft. I did also pass inspection with my audi Q7 just in case I need it.
So one day I used Audi and got a lot of compliments and good rating( which I usually do with other car as well) but no tips. Only one $5 tip from pax in good area, he had Audi as well and it was short ride.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

saucy05 said:


> That is when you buy a beat up car for uber or trade your car. Cause driving an uber black car for x rate is a losing proposition.


I like your pic, I have pug as well.


----------



## s5rus

saucy05 said:


> That is when you buy a beat up car for uber or trade your car. Cause driving an uber black car for x rate is a losing proposition.


I've owned the car for years, not a special purchase for Uber driving. It's my daily driver. Again, I think it sometimes Uber doesn't allow for an option of anything other than a XL or X. Greenville, SC doesn't have anything but XL or X.


----------



## luvgurl22

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


What a dumb *****.She should pay more so she can take Uber black.Cheapskate


----------



## luvgurl22

Bill Collector said:


> I've seen Audi to Range Rover in our market on Uber X. Must be folks suffering from affluenza driving Uber as therapy.


Lol


----------



## Sekkyoshi

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


Okay wow. the answer comes in two parts.

part 1
the depreciation of luxury cars is phenomenally horrific. you can pick up one of the Mercedes C-Class for $3,000 - $13,000

part 2
As long as you do your own maintenance they are extremely reliable. Typically the Mercedes C-Class is used as a taxi cab in Europe although most of them are diesels.

I paid $50 a day on my car and paid it off in a year.


----------



## Sekkyoshi

EcoboostMKS said:


> You can buy a camry or an accord with high mileage for like $2k or $3k and destroy that instead of running your mercedes into the ground. If you're doing a lot of driving and your Mercedes is fairly new, you're going depreciate that Mercedes a lot more than the cost of some beater car. I have a limo company and would never even consider using a Mercedes for that. And I charge a lot more than uberx and whatever select prices are.
> 
> Sorry to say, but doing taxi work with a Benz is not smart business. Cab companies don't use bmw's, audi's and mercedes' for a reason. They cost too much, they can't take beatings like a town car, prius, or camry, they very expensive to fix, and the depreciate extremely fast. No one wants to buy a beat up Mercedes with 100k plus miles on it for much money. People have no problem doing that with typical taxi type cars.
> 
> But it's your money. Do with it as you please.


What was that you were saying about a Mercedes as a taxi cab?


----------



## Transportador

Sekkyoshi said:


> Okay wow. the answer comes in two parts.
> 
> part 1
> the depreciation of luxury cars is phenomenally horrific. you can pick up one of the Mercedes C-Class for $3,000 - $13,000
> 
> part 2
> As long as you do your own maintenance they are extremely reliable. Typically the Mercedes C-Class is used as a taxi cab in Europe although most of them are diesels.
> 
> I paid $50 a day on my car and paid it off in a year.


I just bought a 2004 C230 Kompressor for $2,500 and already made $3,000 in 2 weeks on Uber X. You are sooooo right. Maintenance on an old MB cost the same as the Japanese cars, but less often. I keep telling people about this but they don't believe me. They all flock to Toyotas and Hondas pieces of craps paying twice as much money. Riders all comment how nice my car is, and they think it should be Select, LOL.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Sekkyoshi said:


> What was that you were saying about a Mercedes as a taxi cab?


Those are diesels in Germany where Mercedes builds specific models to be used at taxis and give significant discounts for fleets. It's like Lincolns here. You're comparing apples to oranges. How many have you seen in the US?


----------



## unPat

I have seen a Mercedes S class and a guy driving a Range Rover for x in Sanford and Orlando . Both of them were nice folks. Believe me they are out there.


----------



## 58756

jodie said:


> A rider that I picked up from a hotel told me that her last uber driver had a mercedes. And that her ride was free because she had a $20 off coupon. And how can she get the last driver to come back with his luxurious ride. I have a Hyundai!! She felt downgraded.


Tell her she tasted something very rare which she may never ever taste again. She tasted a Luxury Limo styled service which is so rare, the rarity can be compared to finding diamond or huge Gold nuggets or valuable Whale Vommit on the beach.


----------



## saucy05

[


Sekkyoshi said:


> Okay wow. the answer comes in two parts.
> 
> part 2
> As long as you do your own maintenance they are extremely reliable. Typically the Mercedes C-Class is used as a taxi cab in Europe although most of them are diesels.
> 
> I paid $50 a day on my car and paid it off in a year.


That is like saying uber suv drivers are using escalade to uber so it must be profitable to use it for uber X

The taxi rate is almost $4 a mile over there, I better be in a luxury car for that amount of price.


----------



## Redwood Elf

Bill Collector said:


> I've seen Audi to Range Rover in our market on Uber X. Must be folks suffering from affluenza driving Uber as therapy.


Or who bought a new car and are using Uber to make their car payments.


----------



## Sekkyoshi

EcoboostMKS said:


> Those are diesels in Germany where Mercedes builds specific models to be used at taxis and give significant discounts for fleets. It's like Lincolns here. You're comparing apples to oranges. How many have you seen in the US?


2


----------

